# Andrea Petagna



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2014)

Classe '95 in prestito al Latina in serie B.

Per ora ha trovato pochissimo spazio, in campionato 0 minuti giocati mentre in coppa giusto una manciata nei 2 incontri disputati.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Pensavo potesse sfondare, invece ancora niente. Mi sa che per adesso non è adatto per la Serie A.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Classe '95 in prestito al Latina in serie B.
> 
> Per ora ha trovato pochissimo spazio, in campionato 0 minuti giocati mentre in coppa giusto una manciata nei 2 incontri disputati.



Andiamo bene!


----------



## Theochedeo (8 Settembre 2014)

Niente non gioca.


----------



## vota DC (8 Settembre 2014)

E' un giocatore da coppa nel senso di tornei amichevoli, ha sempre segnato là ed era molto più avanti rispetto a Cristante, quindi o gli altri diventano delle amebe nelle amichevoli o leggono nel pensiero di Petagna e sanno che nelle partite ufficiali gioca peggio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2014)

pare che possa trasferirsi sempre in prestito al Vicenza, ripescato in B


Speriamo, almeno avrebbe più spazio.


----------



## aleslash (8 Novembre 2014)

Oggi ha giocato all'incirca 75 minuti, buona gara per lui, gioca in profondità, crea spazi e fa sponde per i compagni


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Oggi ha giocato all'incirca 75 minuti, buona gara per lui, gioca in profondità, crea spazi e fa sponde per i compagni



Si ma doveva andare a giocare, invece per ora fa tanta tanta panchina, delusione


----------



## aleslash (3 Gennaio 2015)

Probabile rientro di Petagna al Milan per poi essere girato nuovamente in Serie B


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Probabile rientro di Petagna al Milan per poi essere girato nuovamente in Serie B



Io in B ci girerei Pazzini e mi terrei lui come riserva


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Probabile rientro di Petagna al Milan per poi essere girato nuovamente in Serie B



Brescia sarebbe ideale, presto fuggiranno tutti da li.


----------



## aleslash (3 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Brescia sarebbe ideale, presto fuggiranno tutti da li.



Lo vuole anche il Varese che sta più o meno nelle condizioni del brescia


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io in B ci girerei Pazzini e mi terrei lui come riserva



Ma anche no, Petagna farà la fine dei vari Zigoni, Comi, Beretta e compagnia..gente che faceva la differenza in Primavera grazie al fisico fondamentalmente.


----------



## vota DC (3 Gennaio 2015)

Ma Petagna ha anche segnato contro il Sassuolo quando ha vinto il trofeo TIM.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Gennaio 2015)

bella carriera di melma che sta facendo, lui e il suo socio cristante, spacciati come il fiore all'occhiello della primavera di neanche 2 anni fa.  

niente, sta gente uscita dalle giovanili proprio non rende.


----------



## numero 3 (3 Gennaio 2015)

Tutto ciò dovrebbe farvi riflettere quando parlate di milan ai giovani......


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Gennaio 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò dovrebbe farvi riflettere quando parlate di milan ai giovani......



cosa e meglio? stipendiare ex calciatori come Essien o Torres?

siamo sicuri che Cristante e Petagna sonno peggio di loro per questo Milan?

quanto guadagnano per anno Essien e Torres? quanto Cristante e Petagna?


----------



## 666psycho (4 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> cosa e meglio? stipendiare ex calciatori come Essien o Torres?
> 
> siamo sicuri che Cristante e Petagna sonno peggio di loro per questo Milan?
> 
> quanto guadagnano per anno Essien e Torres? quanto Cristante e Petagna?



si infatti non saranno fenomeni, ma sicuro non avrebbero fatto peggio di Essien e Torres.. sicuro...poi almeno Cristante in quei pochi minuti che ha giocato un gol l'ha fatto..


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Gennaio 2015)

quando si decideranno a istituire le squadre B come in spagna sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## aleslash (4 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quando si decideranno a istituire le squadre B come in spagna sarà sempre troppo tardi.



È inutile istituire queste squadre se dalle nostre giovanili(Milan) escono sempre costantemente dei cessi


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Gennaio 2015)

Ho visto anche che Comi ha racimolato tipo 4 gol in Serie B a 22 anni questa stagione... il proccetto ciovani


----------



## Djici (4 Gennaio 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò dovrebbe farvi riflettere quando parlate di milan ai giovani......



se in rosa hai i cristante e i petagagna ci guadagni in termini economici.
non ti costano nulla di cartellino e prendono pochissimo per lo stipendio.
non devono per forza fare i titolari.

e cosi ti puoi permettere uno o due giocatori che fanno veramente la differenza.

poi detto tra di noi non vedo perche cristante non avrebbe potuto avere un buon minutagio in questo Milan... sopratutto quando mancava Montolivo e si schierava un centrocampo con Muntari-DeJong-Poli/Essien.
Ovviamente non al posto di Nigel.


----------



## Djici (4 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho visto anche che Comi ha racimolato tipo 4 gol in Serie B a 22 anni questa stagione... il proccetto ciovani



Non per dire che diventera uno dei piu forti centravanti italiani... ma un certo Toni dove giocava alla sua eta ? 
Fiorenzuola, Lodigiani, Treviso...
Pure Borriello alla sua eta giocava alla Reggina segnando 2-3 gol...
I calciatori di quel tipo, forti fisicamente... di solito esplodono piu tardi (almeno in italia).


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

Mica siamo alla Playstation qua ragazzi... 

Vogliamo vedere quanti dei fenomenali finalisti U21 nell'europeo 2013 si sono imposti in prima squadra nei top club europei? Credo solo Verratti, De Gea e Koke (Isco ha la "sfortuna" di avere davanti C.Ronaldo e Bale)... Alcuni hanno fatto bene una stagione nei club più piccoli per poi passare a 20/30 milioni a marcire nelle panchine dei top club europei...

Mi ricordo quel fenomeno ragazzino dell'Atletico, tale Oliver Torres (classe '94), ma andando a vedere dove è adesso dopo essersi fatto uno scampolo del campionato scorso con il Villareal adesso è in prestito al Porto e sta iniziando ad ingranare dopo 3 anni di prima squadra...

Mica sono tutti Messi a sto mondo... Per trovare il ritmo delle categorie superiori e mantenerlo ci vuole preparazione fisica e psicologica... Altrimenti si fa l'exploit di 6/8 mesi e poi si torna da dove si è venuti... El Shaarawy docet...


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho visto anche che Comi ha racimolato tipo 4 gol in Serie B a 22 anni questa stagione... il proccetto ciovani



e considera che comi è uno di quelli che stanno rendendo di più. 
immagina gli altri come sono messi.  

cmq secondo me tra primavera e professionismo secondo me pagano troppo la differenza fisica.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mica siamo alla Playstation qua ragazzi...
> 
> Vogliamo vedere quanti dei fenomenali finalisti U21 nell'europeo 2013 si sono imposti in prima squadra nei top club europei? Credo solo Verratti, De Gea e Koke (Isco ha la "sfortuna" di avere davanti C.Ronaldo e Bale)... Alcuni hanno fatto bene una stagione nei club più piccoli per poi passare a 20/30 milioni a marcire nelle panchine dei top club europei...
> 
> ...



Questa è la verità, credo Pato da noi abbia un pò distorto la realtà delle cose, cioè quello che serve ai giovanissimi calciatori per maturare


----------



## Frikez (4 Gennaio 2015)

Possiamo anche aspettarlo 5 anni, non è un problema..il punto è che ora non è da Milan e sentire certi discorsi come "meglio di Tizio e Caio non può fare, come riserva ci sta" non stanno né in cielo né in terra IMHO


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2015)

Pazienza, questo non è male.

Nessuno qui ha mai detto che era il nuovo Ibra, ma se ti cresce un altro Borriello in squadra che fai lo butti via ? Lasciamolo crescere con calma, sperando di trovare una di B che gli dia spazio.


----------



## vota DC (4 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho visto anche che Comi ha racimolato tipo 4 gol in Serie B a 22 anni questa stagione... il proccetto ciovani



Uno in più di Acquafresca fino a poco fa titolarissimo nella serie A, anni fa fece 14 gol in un campionato partendo sempre dalla panchina come riserva di Matri. Miracolato da Cossu? Senza dubbio, però a noi basta una punta centrale che sappia farsi miracolare senza sprecare troppo, non ci possiamo mettere una punta centrale che crei occasioni dal nulla.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Gennaio 2015)

Ma Inzaghi non voleeva portarsi qualche giocatore della sua Primavera in prima squadra? Invece di tenerlo per cercare di insegnargli il mestiere lo ha bocciato preferendogli Torres, poi ha bocciato anche lui e bocciato anche Pazzini  
Io riprenderei Pignatone tutta la vita invece che pensare a Destro


----------



## aleslash (18 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi ha giocato nel secondo tempo contro la sua ex Latina, si è divorato due gol clamorosi.
È scarso scarso


----------



## mandraghe (24 Gennaio 2015)

Ho scoperto ora che il procuratore di questo qua è tale Giuseppe Riso ex cameriere del ristorante Giannino


----------



## Frikez (14 Febbraio 2015)

Primo gol in Serie B [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Primo gol in Serie B [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]



Eh lo so, grande, MAGARI a farlo giocare qualche gol lo fa 



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho scoperto ora che il procuratore di questo qua è tale Giuseppe Riso ex cameriere del ristorante Giannino



Anche di Cristante e guardacaso Baselli


----------



## Miro (15 Febbraio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho scoperto ora che il procuratore di questo qua è tale Giuseppe Riso ex cameriere del ristorante Giannino



_Riso a Londra, contatto per Tevez? _[cit.]


----------



## vota DC (13 Marzo 2015)

Ma è rotto che non gioca più?


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma è rotto che non gioca più?



Il Vicenza gioca alla grande, senza di lui, difficile trovare dunque posto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Ottobre 2016)

Quanto sono contento per lui?

S'è magnato Paloschi e Pinilla al momento


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Quanto sono contento per lui?
> 
> S'è magnato Paloschi e Pinilla al momento



A breve, dopo Verdi, attendo al varco le vedove di Petagna


----------



## kolao95 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Ufficiale: abbiam fatto una minchiata colossale.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ufficiale: abbiam fatto una minchiata colossale.



1) Non avrebbe mai giocato se fosse stato nostro.

2) Possiamo sempre riprenderlo.

3) Aspettiamo.


----------



## juventino (16 Ottobre 2016)

I giovani vanno aspettati, sono pochissimi quelli che riescono ad imporsi subito alle prime esperienze. E purtroppo non sempre si ha il tempo o la pazienza di aspettare...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2016)

In molti l'avevano detto qui su, se non sbaglio: può diventare il classico paracarro italiano da metà classifica. 
A quanto vedo è sulla bona strada; ciò nonostante, non mi sembra il caso di disperare di aver perso un giocatore simile. Stiamo per tornare una società seria, che investe e punta in alto, e voi pensate a Pignatone? Dai...


----------



## mandraghe (16 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In molti l'avevano detto qui su, se non sbaglio: può diventare il classico paracarro italiano da metà classifica.
> A quanto vedo è sulla bona strada; ciò nonostante, non mi sembra il caso di disperare di aver perso un giocatore simile. Stiamo per tornare una società seria, che investe e punta in alto, e voi pensate a Pignatone? Dai...




Mah non sono d'accordo, ma l'hai visto oggi Di Gennaro eh? Hai visto come ha insegnato calcio? Se solo non l'avessimo ceduto....mannaggia, mannaggia, mannaggia (cit.)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mah non sono d'accordo, ma l'hai visto oggi Di Gennaro eh? Hai visto come ha insegnato calcio? Se solo non l'avessimo ceduto....mannaggia, mannaggia, mannaggia (cit.)


Di Gennaro  uno Zidane incompreso


----------



## kolao95 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In molti l'avevano detto qui su, se non sbaglio: può diventare il classico paracarro italiano da metà classifica.
> A quanto vedo è sulla bona strada; ciò nonostante, non mi sembra il caso di disperare di aver perso un giocatore simile. Stiamo per tornare una società seria, che investe e punta in alto, e voi pensate a Pignatone? Dai...



Io ho visto sia la partita di oggi che quella col Crotone, oltre ad averlo seguito in B lo scorso anno e ti dico può diventare un giocatore molto importante, oltre ad avere una fisicità straordinaria ha anche quella tecnica e quella rapidità d'esecuzione che mi fanno pensare che possa stare benissimo in una grande squadra. Ed è solo un '95.. Cioè se questo fosse stato nero oppure si chiamasse Petagnovic si sprecherebbero gli elogi, come al solito. D'altronde Praet, Linetty e MaraKondo dovevano essere meglio dei nostri, no?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto sia la partita di oggi che quella col Crotone, oltre ad averlo seguito in B lo scorso anno e ti dico può diventare un giocatore molto importante, oltre ad avere una fisicità straordinaria ha anche quella tecnica e quella rapidità d'esecuzione che mi fanno pensare che possa stare benissimo in una grande squadra. Ed è solo un '95.. Cioè se questo fosse stato nero oppure si chiamasse Petagnovic si sprecherebbero gli elogi, come al solito. D'altronde Praet, Linetty e MaraKondo dovevano essere meglio dei nostri, no?


Praet sicuramente. Su Kondogbia ci sarebbe un lungo discorso da fare...


----------



## kolao95 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Praet sicuramente. Su Kondogbia ci sarebbe un lungo discorso da fare...



Fa la panca a Barreto e Alvarez, eh. E quando ha giocato ha fatto peggio. Comunque ieri nel piccolissimo spezzone col Pescara ha fatto vedere buone cose, vedremo che combina in futuro.


----------



## Jino (17 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ufficiale: abbiam fatto una minchiata colossale.



Ecco la prima vedova 

Ps. se non erro c'è un diritto di recompra sul ragazzo.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ecco la prima vedova
> 
> Ps. se non erro c'è un diritto di recompra sul ragazzo.



Non sono una vedova 
Però, capisci bene che lasciare andare via un ragazzo a 19 anni senza averlo visto giocare ed eventualmente maturare in altri contesti è un po' azzardato. Comunque sono contento ci sia una recompra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Fa la panca a Barreto e Alvarez, eh. E quando ha giocato ha fatto peggio. Comunque ieri nel piccolissimo spezzone col Pescara ha fatto vedere buone cose, vedremo che combina in futuro.


Ciò non toglie che Praet si porti a scuola tutto il centrocampo del Sampdoria.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ciò non toglie che Praet si porti a scuola tutto il centrocampo del Sampdoria.



E chi lo direbbe? Cosa avrebbe fatto per far sì che tu dica ciò? Il fenomeno in quel campionato ridicolo che è il campionato belga?


----------



## Jino (17 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non sono una vedova
> Però, capisci bene che lasciare andare via un ragazzo a 19 anni senza averlo visto giocare ed eventualmente maturare in altri contesti è un po' azzardato. Comunque sono contento ci sia una recompra.



A livello di giovanili era un evidente gran giocatore, ma sopratutto perchè rispetto ai pari età aveva uno strapotere fisico notevole, che tra i professionisti non è poi cosi accentuato. Non è vero che non è mai stato mandato a farsi le ossa, solo che nelle precedenti avventure non ha fatto poi cosi bene nelle serie minori. Ha bisogno di tempo, semplicemente. Comunque ho controllato e ricordavo bene, ha un diritto di ricompra anche se non ne conosco i termini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E chi lo direbbe? Cosa avrebbe fatto per far sì che tu dica ciò? Il fenomeno in quel campionato ridicolo che è il campionato belga?


Sì, il fenomeno nel campionato belga.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, il fenomeno nel campionato belga.



Ah, ecco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ah, ecco


Ciò non toglie che sia superiore ai centrocampisti della Samp. Chiedi a Giampaolo perché non lo fa giocare.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ciò non toglie che sia superiore ai centrocampisti della Samp. Chiedi a Giampaolo perché non lo fa giocare.



Perchè ha fatto pena quando ha giocato e c'è gente, come Fernandes o Alvarez, che ha capito meglio i suoi schemi e per questo gioca. Lì il fenomeno che si porta a scuola gli altri è solo uno, Torreira, non certo Praet, che, e torniamo al solito discorso, viene esaltato solo perché straniero, quando al momento non vale un Birsa qualsiasi. Se poi vogliamo parlare di fenomeni da Football Manager o da Youtube, beh in quel caso non saprei che dirti, il calcio vero per ora ha dato altri verdetti, vedremo in futuro se Praet rispetterà le attese.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Perchè ha fatto pena quando ha giocato e c'è gente, come Fernandes o Alvarez, che ha capito meglio i suoi schemi e per questo gioca. Lì il fenomeno che si porta a scuola gli altri è solo uno, Torreira, non certo Praet, che, e torniamo al solito discorso, viene esaltato solo perché straniero, quando al momento non vale un Birsa qualsiasi.


Non sono mai stato il tipo di esaltare un calciatore soltanto perché straniero. Non parlare, però, se non sai le cose.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono mai stato il tipo di esaltare un calciatore soltanto perché straniero. Non parlare, però, se non sai le cose.



Va bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Va bene


Sono d'accordo su Torreira, che considero anch'io fortissimo e prendere anche domani. Del resto del centrocampo, però, considero il belga indubbiamente superiore.


----------



## kolao95 (18 Ottobre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo su Torreira, che considero anch'io fortissimo e prendere anche domani. Del resto del centrocampo, però, considero il belga indubbiamente superiore.



Comunque ci spero in Praet, l'ho preso nel mercato di riparazione al fanta a pochi spicci. Sperem..


----------



## Stex (18 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ecco la prima vedova
> 
> Ps. se non erro c'è un diritto di recompra sul ragazzo.



mi sembra che c'e la percentuale sulla vendita futura


----------



## Jino (18 Ottobre 2016)

Stex ha scritto:


> mi sembra che c'e la percentuale sulla vendita futura



Ed anche un diritto di ricompra Ste, l'ho letto ieri. 
_
Oggi Milan e Atalanta hanno concluso l'accordo per il passaggio di Andrea Petagna in nerazzurro. L'attaccante classe '95 è attualmente in prestito all'Ascoli e ci resterà fino a fine stagione.
L'atalanta verserà nelle casse dei rossoneri 1 milione di euro, che nei prossimi anni, in base a presenze e altri bonus, potranno salire fino a 5. Inoltre, il Milan riceverà una percentuale in caso di futura rivendita, oltre ad avere anche il diritto di recompra. 

_Preso direttamente dal forum


----------



## Stex (18 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed anche un diritto di ricompra Ste, l'ho letto ieri.
> _
> Oggi Milan e Atalanta hanno concluso l'accordo per il passaggio di Andrea Petagna in nerazzurro. L'attaccante classe '95 è attualmente in prestito all'Ascoli e ci resterà fino a fine stagione.
> L'atalanta verserà nelle casse dei rossoneri 1 milione di euro, che nei prossimi anni, in base a presenze e altri bonus, potranno salire fino a 5. Inoltre, il Milan riceverà una percentuale in caso di futura rivendita, oltre ad avere anche il diritto di recompra.
> ...



a ok

off topic: 3-0 al piave tegorzo sabato.


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2016)

Stex ha scritto:


> a ok
> 
> off topic: 3-0 al piave tegorzo sabato.



Dai?? Wow


----------



## kolao95 (30 Ottobre 2016)

Niente, oh, questo migliora partita dopo partita.


----------



## Alfabri (30 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Niente, oh, questo migliora partita dopo partita.



Oggi mi ha fatto davvero impressione, non ci avrei mai creduto. Con una scheggia impazzita come Gomez accanto possono fare miracoli. Su sta Atalanta ad inizio stagione non avrei scommesso 2 centesimi, invece finisce che faranno un campionato di tutto rispetto. Oggi hanno surclassato quel genoa che pochi giorni fa ci aveva umiliato


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed anche un diritto di ricompra Ste, l'ho letto ieri.
> _
> Oggi Milan e Atalanta hanno concluso l'accordo per il passaggio di Andrea Petagna in nerazzurro. L'attaccante classe '95 è attualmente in prestito all'Ascoli e ci resterà fino a fine stagione.
> L'atalanta verserà nelle casse dei rossoneri 1 milione di euro, che nei prossimi anni, in base a presenze e altri bonus, potranno salire fino a 5. Inoltre, il Milan riceverà una percentuale in caso di futura rivendita, oltre ad avere anche il diritto di recompra.
> ...



Interessante quel diritto di recompra.


----------



## Coripra (30 Ottobre 2016)

io l'avevo detto che questo era meglio di tante ciofeche provenienti dalla nostra primavera


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> io l'avevo detto che questo era meglio di tante ciofeche provenienti dalla nostra primavera



Si e si vedeva, ma si vedeva anche come non fosse assolutamente pronto per la prima squadra come oggi non lo sarebbe ancora.


----------



## Coripra (31 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si e si vedeva, ma si vedeva anche come non fosse assolutamente pronto per la prima squadra come oggi non lo sarebbe ancora.



D'accordo con te, e difatti ci sta bene il diritto di recompra... chissà mai...


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2016)

Lo seguo dai tempi della primavera e mi è sempre piaciuto.
Fisicamente è un armadio, bravissimo a tenere palla e quando parte in progressione non è male. Possiede anche un sinistro potente.
Molto macchinoso nei movimenti ma è un '95 con grandi margini di miglioramento.
Non so se sia da milan ma di certo uno con le sue caratteristiche in una squadra farebbe sempre comodo. E' uno di quei centravanti che difesa e centrocampo adorano perchè fa salire la squadra e rifiatare tutti.
Bacca, ad esempio, il suo lavoro non lo saprebbe fare.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Gennaio 2017)

Non è che forse lo abbiamo scaricato un po' troppo presto? Quanto ci farebbe comodo uno con le sue caratteristiche, altro che Baccalà


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non è che forse lo abbiamo scaricato un po' troppo presto? Quanto ci farebbe comodo uno con le sue caratteristiche, altro che Baccalà



Se non erro abbiamo il diritto di recompra, anche se non mi fa impazzire sinceramente....


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non è che forse lo abbiamo scaricato un po' troppo presto? Quanto ci farebbe comodo uno con le sue caratteristiche, altro che Baccalà



Non è assolutamente pronto per il Milan. Non ora.


----------



## koti (10 Gennaio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è assolutamente pronto per il Milan. Non ora.


Assolumente no, soprattutto per la media gol imbarazzante. Lapadula che viene criticato ripetutamente ha segnato di più giocando meno della metà dei minuti.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Gennaio 2017)

Per caratteristiche è un giocatore che non segnerà mai tanto, ma guardate il lavoro che fa ragazzi. Domenica pur non avendo segnato ha di fatto ispirato e dato il via a tutti i gol, e così quasi ogni partita. A me piace molto e penso che in una rosa un elemento con tali caratteristiche debba esserci.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Gennaio 2017)

Io da un centravanti da Milan mi aspetto almeno 20 goal a stagione. Delle sponde e del lavoro di squadra me ne frego.

Potrei accettare un giocatore simile solo se arrivasse ai 15 goal in campionato, di meno no.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Io da un centravanti da Milan mi aspetto almeno 20 goal a stagione. Delle sponde e del lavoro di squadra me ne frego.
> 
> Potrei accettare un giocatore simile solo se arrivasse ai 15 goal in campionato, di meno no.



Sì ma ha pur sempre ancora 20 anni.

Di solito questi giocatori trovano la vena realizzativa un po' più tardi. Vieri a quell'età segnava a Ravenna e Venezia, ma in serie B.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma ha pur sempre ancora 20 anni.
> 
> Di solito questi giocatori trovano la vena realizzativa un po' più tardi. Vieri a quell'età segnava a Ravenna e Venezia, ma in serie B.



Ah se comincia a segnarne 15 (minimo) a campionato ben venga allora. Però Belotti mi sembra fatto di altra pasta rispetto a Petagna.


----------



## Coripra (10 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ah se comincia a segnarne 15 (minimo) a campionato ben venga allora. Però Belotti mi sembra fatto di altra pasta rispetto a Petagna.



E soprattutto di ben altra valutazione


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Gennaio 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> E soprattutto di ben altra valutazione



Ahahaha quella è una conseguenza.


----------



## koti (10 Gennaio 2017)

L'agente del calciatore ha rivelato che la Juve lo sta seguendo.

Ma il nostro diritto di recompra esiste o è una favoletta? Per curiosità.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> L'agente del calciatore ha rivelato che la Juve lo sta seguendo.
> 
> Ma il nostro diritto di recompra esiste o è una favoletta? Per curiosità.



Da come ha parlato penso si possa escludere.


----------



## Therealsalva (11 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> L'agente del calciatore ha rivelato che la Juve lo sta seguendo.
> 
> Ma il nostro diritto di recompra esiste o è una favoletta? Per curiosità.



Credo che Non abbiamo un diritto di recompra, bensì il 30% sulla futura rivendita!


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Credo che Non abbiamo un diritto di recompra, bensì il 30% sulla futura rivendita!



Su di lui, Verdi e Saponara.

Soldi totali raccolti per ora: 7 milioni.
Vergogna.


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Su di lui, Verdi e Saponara.
> 
> Soldi totali raccolti per ora: 7 milioni.
> Vergogna.



Eh, ma aspetta, che quest'anno Saponara esplode


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> L'agente del calciatore ha rivelato che la Juve lo sta seguendo.
> 
> Ma il nostro diritto di recompra esiste o è una favoletta? Per curiosità.



Esiste, lo disse l'agente.


----------



## de sica (29 Gennaio 2017)

Gran gol di petagna, da centravanti puro


----------



## Baresinho (29 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Su di lui, Verdi e Saponara.
> 
> 
> Soldi totali raccolti per ora: 7 milioni.
> Vergogna.


Beh non sono da Milan, nonostante il gol di petagna


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2017)

Baresinho ha scritto:


> Beh non sono da Milan, nonostante il gol di petagna



Peccato che i milioni potevano essere 40 però


----------



## koti (29 Gennaio 2017)

Baresinho ha scritto:


> Beh non sono da Milan, nonostante il gol di petagna


Su Petagna ancora presto per sbilanciarsi. Ha fisico, buona tecnica. Ad oggi non è da Milan ma se iniziasse a vedere la porta potrebbe anche esplodere ad alti livelli.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Su Petagna ancora presto per sbilanciarsi. Ha fisico, buona tecnica. Ad oggi non è da Milan ma se iniziasse a vedere la porta potrebbe anche esplodere ad alti livelli.



Infatti il suo problema è quello, è il suo limite, le reti. Sei un centravanti e come tale devi garantire un certo numero di gol per esser considerato da grande.


----------



## Schism75 (5 Febbraio 2017)

Ricordo sempre che Toni ha iniziato a segnare, in serie B, a 26/27 anni.


----------



## fra29 (6 Febbraio 2017)

Certo che aver speso 10 cucuzze per Lapagol quando si aveva un ragazzo del genere in orbita fa comprendere la malafede e la scarsa abilità di intravedere il potenziale dei giocatori del nostro staff.. come quarta punta di un Milan di nuovo competitivo Petagna sarebbe perfetto, senza buttare 10 milioni con cui ci pagavi 2/3 di Zielinski..


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ricordo sempre che Toni ha iniziato a segnare, in serie B, a 26/27 anni.



Esatto.. il calcio è strano.. non tutti maturano nello stesso modo.. ma è altrettanto vero che il Milan non può aspettare un suo centravanti della primavera per 7-8 anni. 

Lui sta facendo il suo percorso di crescita, se un giorno sarà da grande squadra allora è giusto che il Milan, come le altre, ci facciano un pensierino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto.. il calcio è strano.. non tutti maturano nello stesso modo.. ma è altrettanto vero che il Milan non può aspettare un suo centravanti della primavera per 7-8 anni.
> 
> Lui sta facendo il suo percorso di crescita, se un giorno sarà da grande squadra allora è giusto che il Milan, come le altre, ci facciano un pensierino.


Esistono anche le riserve eh, tutti conoscono la mia simpatia per Lapadula ma coltivare Petagna aveva più senso, pur sapendo che al 99,9% non avrebbe mai avuto le qualità per fare il titolare.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Esistono anche le riserve eh, tutti conoscono la mia simpatia per Lapadula ma coltivare Petagna aveva più senso, pur sapendo che al 99,9% non avrebbe mai avuto le qualità per fare il titolare.



Come fai a chiedere ad un ragazzo di 18 anni di fare anni di panca, come fai?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Febbraio 2017)

Petagna per me non ha limiti, l'ho visto giocare spesso,
i gol arriveranno.

Però non può essere preso per fare la riserva, ha un fisico troppo massiccio, deve giocare sempre o cala di condizione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Febbraio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come fai a chiedere ad un ragazzo di 18 anni di fare anni di panca, come fai?



Al Milan? Baci in terra se sei riserva a quell'età, riserva con considerazione e occasioni, chiaro.

Il Barcellona coi suoi giovani fa così per esempio.


----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Al Milan? Baci in terra se sei riserva a quell'età, riserva con considerazione e occasioni, chiaro.
> 
> Il Barcellona coi suoi giovani fa così per esempio.



Petagna per me ha fatto bene ad andare a giocare altrove... fare panchina in un Milan imbarazzante non so cosa di buono gli avrebbe portato.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Febbraio 2017)

Che giocatore che è diventato...


----------



## Heaven (18 Febbraio 2017)

Altro giovane regalato


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che giocatore che è diventato...


Si però sono sicuro che se tornasse al Milan non giocherebbe così.. sarebbe il solito brocco che con la maglia del Milan addosso avrebbe la paura di "fare"... 
il bertolacci di turno.. 
ho questa impressione


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Febbraio 2017)

non da Milan. Quella è la sua dimensione.


----------

